# Racing harness on stock mk4 leather seats... is it possible?



## unplugged92 (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it possible to attach a racing harness on the stock mk4 seats? I have a gti and tracking with just stock seats and a seatbelt is annoying. I'm wondering if you can attach a racing harness to the stock seats. 

Has anyone done it? I know its possible with some stock seats, my buddy's got a harness for his 2001 m3. But obviously all seats are different. If its possible, where does the harness anchor? And which one would I have to get? 3 way, 4 way? 

thank you vortex!


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

also interested to find out. i wanted to run a 4pt harness on mk3 seats, but i never have seen anyone do it. my seat is far enough forward that i was thinking about running a bar from one seat belt pillar to the other to give me somewhere to connect it to. rolling around the idea, not taking any action on it.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Schroth harness mount into the rear factory belts. :thumbup::thumbup: 

http://www.schrothracing.com/tuning/quick-fit-pro/qfp-vw-audi 

Check with your local regulations though. A friend of mine wasnt able to use his harness on his stock seats in his Jetta due to the fact they didnt go through the seats themselves.


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

good find. thank you:thumbup: definitely book marking that


----------



## unplugged92 (Jul 13, 2012)

baun said:


> Schroth harness mount into the rear factory belts. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> http://www.schrothracing.com/tuning/quick-fit-pro/qfp-vw-audi
> 
> Check with your local regulations though. A friend of mine wasnt able to use his harness on his stock seats in his Jetta due to the fact they didnt go through the seats themselves.


 how do they mount onto the rear factory belts though? bolts or carabiners? technically any 4 point harness should work then, right?


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

unplugged92 said:


> how do they mount onto the rear factory belts though? bolts or carabiners? technically any 4 point harness should work then, right?


they bolt into the rear belts factory location. 

http://www.schrothracing.com/docs/VW_&_Audi_Quick_Fit_Instructions.pdf


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Keep in mind if your shoulders are above the top edge of your seats, ie the flat portion where the headrest is inserted, then the harness will put excess pressure on your spine when it is sinched down, as your shoulders will become the point at which the belts bend.


----------



## unplugged92 (Jul 13, 2012)

rex_racer said:


> Keep in mind if your shoulders are above the top edge of your seats, ie the flat portion where the headrest is inserted, then the harness will put excess pressure on your spine when it is sinched down, as your shoulders will become the point at which the belts bend.


true, good thing my seats are tall enough


----------

